# How tight is your blindfold?



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 28, 2011)

Title. I keep trying to find a compromise between comfort, and not being able to peek out the bottom. It's hard to find that... Too tight and I get a headache, too loose and I can see the cube plain as day.

Anyway, it made me curious. How tight do you BLDers keep your blindfolds?


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 28, 2011)

I use the "Travel Sleep Mask" from Walmart for my blindfold. It has a lot of padding just below the eyes and right around the nose, so even when I wear it snugly it is quite comfortable.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 28, 2011)

Comfort doesn't really matter when you're a fast BLD-er though (speaking of 3x3 single BLD of course). And I don't mind if my blindfold doesn't easily/completely cover my eyes, because I close my eyes anyway, not to mention the piece of paper between you and the cube.

I think blindfolds should be a tad loose to be able to put it on faster. If you notice Haiyan's solves, he just slightly pulls on his blindfold and it falls nicely to cover his eyes.

That being said, my current blindfold is kinda tight and small but it's from my gf so I'm sticking with it :3


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 28, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Comfort doesn't really matter when you're a fast BLD-er though (speaking of 3x3 single BLD of course). And I don't mind if my blindfold doesn't easily/completely cover my eyes, because I close my eyes anyway, not to mention the piece of paper between you and the cube.


 
That's my problem - I actually have no idea whether I can see the cube or not; my eyes are always closed tight, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 28, 2011)

Mine is like right in the middle, it's not to loose and not to tight.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 28, 2011)

Mine just kinda falls on. It's pretty loose.

Though I'm thinking of investing in something like Chris Hardwick has, with the ear muffins that block out sound. It's also stylish ;P


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 28, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> That's my problem - I actually have no idea whether I can see the cube or not; my eyes are always closed tight, so I wouldn't know.


Exactly me. My concentration is much better with my eyes closed


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 28, 2011)

Quite tight, but not too tight.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 28, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Mine just kinda falls on. It's pretty loose.
> 
> Though I'm thinking of investing in something like Chris Hardwick has, with the ear muffins that block out sound. It's also stylish ;P


 
Don't forget the Silent Ear earplugs too!  (I'm serious by the way!)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 29, 2011)

I took your suggestion and I do use silent earplugs in comp! It really does help my concentration

I use a nubbier version of earplugs that almost removes all noise but .. not completely


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 29, 2011)

Chris could you also link me to where you got your blindfold equipment(the ear muffins that are like old school headphones )?


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jan 29, 2011)

I keep it pretty snug. I just use my skiing goggles with a peice of black paper over it.  Super comfortable


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 29, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Chris could you also link me to where you got your blindfold equipment(the ear muffins that are like old school headphones )?


 
For my earmuffs I use Bilsom Thunder T3 earmuffs. For their price range they come very highly rated for decibel reduction, and they work extremely well! Check out the customer reviews on that site for more opinions. I can't recommend them more highly! When you combine them with the earplugs, even a noisy main competition hall sounds like the muffled whispers of a small group of people on the other side of the room, it's wonderful!


----------



## qqwref (Jan 29, 2011)

I keep mine tight enough to stay where it is; other than that it doesn't matter to me, since I always close my eyes anyway, like some other people here. In practice I don't even use a blindfold (although I guess I would if I filmed a BLD solve).


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 29, 2011)

I voted _Meh_, I'd say it's between _Meh_ and _Loose_. The donning should be a smooth slide.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 30, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Chris could you also link me to where you got your blindfold equipment(the *ear muffins* that are like old school headphones )?


 
Lol'd.

anyway, my Mindfold is nice and snug. It's adjustable, so it isn't a problem, but I like it snug to tight. There's a lot of foam padding, so it's comfortable whenever I use it. Oh, and I BLD with my eyes open. I'm weird.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 30, 2011)

Mindfold is great, you can adjust the tightness to your comfort, and having total darkness with your eyes open. It's extremely hard, if not impossible, to peek down under the Mindfold.

I love mine very much  Go get one from http://www.mindfold.com.


----------

